# How to add lights to an existing circuit?



## Kper (Nov 29, 2010)

I have 2 individual 75w lights in my garage with another leg running into the attic powering another 75w bulb all off one switch with 14-2 wire. I would like to place a switch in-line to power the attic light separately and also add 2 to 4 more lights in the attic. Is this possible on the existing circuit as it stands? If somebody were to leave the attic lights on accidently I'd like to know the attic lights are off when the garage lights are turned off.

I pulled the cover to the attic light and noticed the bare wire is simply sitting loose in the plastic housing, is this acceptable?

Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 29, 2010)

No problem.  Add your extra lights onto the end of the circuit from the light in the attic.  Install a switch between the last light in the garage and the first light in the attic.  Bare wire should be attached to the ground lug on the light fixture but, if the bare wire is not grounded to the breaker panel then your wasting your time.  Check for voltage between power and the bare wire to see if it is connected to ground.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 29, 2010)

Take the cable you pulled from the attic light and put into a switch box.
Run a cable from the switch box the nearest light fixture and then from fixture to fixture.
In the switch box, connect the whites together and the two blacks to the switch. 
At the fixtures match all the colours.


----------



## Kper (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, works great!


----------



## Kper (Dec 20, 2010)

This schematic is about as simple as it gets, so please excuse my lack of electrical schematic knowledge.

The black wire is switched and I didn't show the ground wire as it is run similar to the white wire and has it's own, separate connection in the light switch and in the light fixures.

Somebody please clarify if need be.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## rockli (Jan 10, 2011)

plastic housing ? Just a LED light bulb is ok ,other lights will send out too much energy .


----------

